# Family session (Mom and teenage son)



## playswithlight (Nov 5, 2007)

Okay, here's another session that I would really love some comments on.  
It's a mom and her 15 year old son. 
One question though, I wanted to convert some photos from the session to b&w and it just didn't work with the difference in their skin tones.  Does anyone have any suggestions for me?
Besides a little retouching on skin and hair, I didn't really do an PS work on these. (in #1, the photo is doubled on the edges, I'm aware, I just don't have the other image handy to upload)

1.)





2.)




3.)


----------



## wildmaven (Nov 5, 2007)

These photos would have really benefitted in having a reflector or fill flash. The backgrounds are all so bright and overpower your subjects. I do like the pose in #3.  Was it around noon? Mom has some odd lighting on her cheeks and chin, almost like the sun is coming from directly above. 

I did a quick 2 minute edit on #3. I dodged her face a bit, and some of the clothing to give it some light. Then I burned some of the background and foreground to make the subjects stand out a bit more. Mom's features would need a more detailed edit, so you don't lose them like I did, but you can see what I mean. 






Marian


----------



## playswithlight (Nov 5, 2007)

I'm going to make it a point to utilize fill flash more.  
The timing was bad, I think it was like 11, I would have preferred to do it earlier, 
but I was trying to work with there schedule.  I tried to make the best of the situation!


----------

